# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Κιλκίς >  Η πρώτη κεραία μέσα στην πόλη του Κιλκίς είναι γεγονός.

## MaSTeR

Με επιτυχία στέφθηκε η πρώτη προσπάθεια τοποθέτησης κεραίας ασύρματου δικτύου.
Πρόκειται για μία OMNI 8Dbi και βρίσκεται στην συμβολή των οδών Κ. Δημητρίου και Τσιρωγιάννη γωνία.
Τοποθετήθηκε στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας και το Access Point σε πλαστικό αδιάβροχο κουτί κάτω από τα κεραμίδια της σκεπής.
Λειτουργεί κανονικά και περιμένει όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο να έρθει να κάνουμε και το πρώτο link εντός της πόλης του Κιλκίς.

----------


## papashark

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά !

Σας εύχομαι πολλά, καλά, και αθόρυβα λινκς !  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

κι από εμένα καλή αρχή !!!  ::

----------


## jstiva

Καλορίζικο!

----------


## dti

> Με επιτυχία στέφθηκε η πρώτη προσπάθεια τοποθέτησης κεραίας ασύρματου δικτύου.


Κατ' αρχή συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια.
Στη nodedb έχεις κάνει καταχώρηση;
Απ' ότι βλέπω στο Κιλκίς υπάρχουν και άλλοι κόμβοι, κάποιοι σε φάση δοκιμών κάποιοι άλλοι ανενεργοί κι ένας ακόμη με την ένδειξη "Full AP" εδώ και 1,5 μήνα.

Καλή συνέχεια, με πολλά και γρήγορα links!

----------


## draminos

Γεια χαρα παιδιά, λοιπόν άρα δεν είναι το πρώτο AP ktl όπως μας λέει ο φίλος llazaridis δοκιμές και εγκαταστάσεις έχουν γίνει και γίνονται συχνα - πυκνά στην πόλη μας εδώ απλώς δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος χρόνος -φρι- για να γραφτούν κάποια πραγματάκια..
Το λινκ να αναφερθεί για μία απόσταση απο την πόλη σε κάποιο χωρίο (με οπτική επαφή) πραγματοποιήθηκε με SmartBridges και Stelles (kakes autes ....) 
καθώς για τα υπολοιπα και τα υπολοιπα υπαρχει απο την (base) βάση στην πόλη (κέντρο) dlink 900ap φιρμ 2,5 βερσιον και ταρατσο-πισι σε καλό σημειο.
Φωτογραφίες σε λιγες μερουλες 
Σχετικα με τα παραπανω δεν κανω διαφημιση κτλ.
Όσο για τον llazaridi αν ειναι το ατομο που "νομίζω" είναι πολυ καλός μου φίλος και δεν έχω προβλημα μαζί του, απλώς λινκ και ap έχει κανα 2-μηνο που πραγματοποιηθηκε στην πόλη ...
Ο εξοπλισμός καθώς και extra των παπιο-περιπετειών προέρχονται απο ευγενική προσφορά ενός καταστήματος computer εδώ ΚΙΛΚΙς,
ευχαριστώ, 

.:: dram_base1,dram_center_De,dram ::.

----------


## MaSTeR

Μακάρι να υπάρχει κάτι στον ουρανό του Κιλκίς…
Αλλά μετά από 3 μέρες αναζήτησης στον ουρανό του Κιλκίς με μια omni mobile 7,5dbi και μια Grid 15αρα δεν βρήκαμε τίποτα στον ουρανό του Κιλκίς.
Κάποιες Grid κεραίες από δημόσιους και δημοτικούς οργανισμούς και τίποτα παραπάνω.
Ιδιωτικά προσωπικά link ναι ξέρω πως υπάρχουνε.
Δώσε μου τοποθεσία οπού υπάρχει omni κεραία εάν υπάρχεί και τον τρόπο που θα καταφέρω να συνδεθώ εκεί εάν είναι προσβάσιμο.
Μακάρι να γίνουμε μια ασύρματη πόλη και εμείς.
Χωρίς μικρότητες και ανταγωνισμούς. Ελπίζω όλοι μας να έχουμε έναν κοινό σκοπό και όχι να θέλουμε να κάνουμε την μόστρα μας και το εφέ μας λέγοντας ανακρίβειες και πράγματα τα οποία δεν αποδεικνύονται στην πράξη.
Όλοι μας δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου αλλά κάπως πρέπει να μαθεύεται τι γίνετε τι στήνετε και τι σκοπό έχουνε όλα όσα κάνουμε. Αυτόν τον σκοπό εξυπηρετούνε τα forum και ιδίως του ειδικού περιεχομένου forums.
Draminos ενημέρωσε με, με pm εάν και που είναι διαθέσιμο το δίκτυο που μου ανέφερες. Μην κάνουμε και το forum χώρο προσωπικών συζητήσεων.

----------


## papashark

Ελπίζω να έχετε παραδειγματιστεί από την τυποποίσηση των ονομάτων του awmn και να ακουλουθείτε το ίδιο και να μην βάζετε για ssid ότι σας κατεβαινει  :: 

KWN-XXX (για ΑΡς)
KWN-XXX-XXX (για ΒΒς)

----------

